# Black River Junction issues



## FWWR93 (Dec 8, 2018)

Has anyone had issues assembling the black river junction based on the Kati instructions? Seems like I’m having trouble getting things to fit right


----------



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

I tried making that layout in SCARM and I couldn't get anything to fit correctly. I was planning on making it, but decided to try the Fox Meadow layout instead (which went together as expected in the layout software).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

FWWR93 said:


> Has anyone had issues assembling the black river junction based on the Kati instructions? Seems like I’m having trouble getting things to fit right


Are you actually assembling it from the Kato (I assume that's what you meant) Unitrack pieces? Often, the geometry of these sectional pieces are slightly different, so one brand's 18" radius curve isn't exactly congruent to another.

Since this is one of their designs, I have to assume that it does actually work with their track pieces. Some other track plans, especially magazine illustrations, may not actually work as drawn (the illustrations emphasize smooth flow rather than actual design).


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I, too, found that trying to follow the track diagram "as presented" didn't quite work for me.

So... I resorted to experimentation, "try this, try that", until I found the combination of pieces "that fit" for me.

I'd suggest that you get the "main loop" and passing siding together first. Some "swapping/fitting" was necessary in the area of "the diamond".

Then, work on "the diagonal". I found I needed one of the 2-850 (or 2-851, can't remember which) inserted into the diagonal to get it to "line up" with the switch on the siding.

Then, get the "middle industrial tracks" into place. I made the two tracks as long as I could, so that "the runaround" could hold 4 cars.

Save "the extension" for last. The "stock" extension is a little too narrow, so I built the extension about 4" oversized (in width). Instead of just 2 tracks "on each side", I have "a main", "a runaround", 3 yard tracks, and a stub track for locomotives.

I also added a couple of extra industrial spurs. That gives me 7 industrial customers with sufficient "yard space" to store cars incoming/outgoing.


----------

